# Uber Pledges to Go All-Electric, but It Doesn't Own the Cars



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.wired.com/story/uber-pledges-electric-doesnt-own-cars/


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber green pays .03 per mile more yahoo!!!!!!
Im gonna go buy a tesla tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....if Uber assists in buying a Telsa, sign me up. I'll order one today.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Many Options available. None of them will be cheap. 
Nobody should be buying a NEW vehicle just to do Gig-work anyway...

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/g29994375/future-electric-cars-trucks/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

However by 2030 there might be a cheapy Nissan leaf available.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> However by 2030 there might be a cheapy Nissan leaf available.


As someone who bought a used 2011 Nissan Leaf in 2014 for a VERY, VERY GOOD PRICE. I'd say they exist now. But those models wouldn't have EV-Range long enough to do Ridehail with 1st Gen Leafs have on a good day <75 miles.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I make so much money doing $3 rides all day long I'm going to buy a Tesla model S next year. :wink:


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

by 2030 Über and Lyft will have all electric robot cars...hahahaha


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As someone who bought a used 2011 Nissan Leaf in 2014 for a VERY, VERY GOOD PRICE. I'd say they exist now. But those models wouldn't have EV-Range long enough to do Ridehail with 1st Gen Leafs have on a good day <75 miles.


I've also seen them going dirt cheap on CL, with the description saying that the range has dropped due to battery degradation down to 40 miles or so. I wonder how easy it would be to buy one and repower it with a gasoline engine? &#129300;

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-carlos-2011-nissan-leaf-sl-all/7183728204.html


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

What happened to the 20,000 driverless Jaguar SUVs that Waymo ordered from Land Rover?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Battery tech isn't there yet. I don't see it getting better by 2030 either, nor do I see drivers being able to afford all electric vehicles, as well as maintaining them (with the amount of miles we put on them) with the rates LyUber pays. Seems like this would be another nail in their coffin. 

Oh well, I hope to be out of this business soon, I applied to the USPS yesterday, please pray for me. Feel free to throw in an extra prayer that I win the Missouri Lotto soon.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

*Uber Pledges to Go All-Electric, but It Doesn't Own the Cars*
They don't have to , we'll buy the cars ,Uber will make the rules, and we'll bietch about it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Why you guys are being so worried about? You will never need to buy electric car for RS.
Autopilot cars will rule the streets in 2030. All rental car companies will rent out their autopilot electronic cars and will work with Uber. There will be no place for us when it had happened. Try to make more money when we have time and don't waste your money on foods.
Another possibility is when Uber wanted to use electric cars only, there will be another RS company pop up (may be by Uber itself with another name).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As someone who bought a used 2011 Nissan Leaf in 2014 for a VERY, VERY GOOD PRICE. I'd say they exist now. But those models wouldn't have EV-Range long enough to do Ridehail with 1st Gen Leafs have on a good day <75 miles.


At 2030 the uber/lyft "pool" of vehicles is going to be in the 2020-2025 range.

The 2020 Kias and Hyandais are showing 170-200 mile range. 1 Charge up every 6 hours and your not too too low.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The closest EVs to having realistic range for ride share would be a Chevy Bolt or Hyundai Kona. And both really are too small to fit 4 people plus luggage. And both sticker for $40k. Now you can get a new Bolt for $10k off easily, so now your at $30k. We won't get that $7500 tax credit because we as ride share drivers don't have any taxable income left after deducting mileage, so that's out. So now you have a $30k car to burn up with ride share. EVs depreciate even worse that regular cars, so you could burn up a $30k Bolt in 3-4 years and be left with a $5k husk. Or, you can get a $15k compact sedan, drive it for 4 years, and have a $3-4k husk. Yeah, sign me up to burn an extra $15k in depreciation on my next car.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> The closest EVs to having realistic range for ride share would be a Chevy Bolt or Hyundai Kona. And both really are too small to fit 4 people plus luggage. And both sticker for $40k. Now you can get a new Bolt for $10k off easily, so now your at $30k. We won't get that $7500 tax credit because we as ride share drivers don't have any taxable income left after deducting mileage, so that's out. So now you have a $30k car to burn up with ride share. EVs depreciate even worse that regular cars, so you could burn up a $30k Bolt in 3-4 years and be left with a $5k husk. Or, you can get a $15k compact sedan, drive it for 4 years, and have a $3-4k husk. Yeah, sign me up to burn an extra $15k in depreciation on my next car.


May favorite part was how many miles you get per charge. That might get you by for half the day &#128513;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/uber-pledges-electric-doesnt-own-cars/


Uber PROMISED WATER & MINTS TOO !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Da Ub said:


> May favorite part was how many miles you get per charge. That might get you by for half the day &#128513;


If you use an electric vehicle you will just NEED to charge in the middle of your day, assuming a 150 mile range. You also wouldn't be able to get more than 80-90% of your fleet "all Electric" you would need a portion to remain gas for long trips.

Let's say I owned a taxi company, i'd have a bank of electric charging stations for the company to recharge at, more than likely at the shop itself.

It would just be a cost of doing business.

And everyone would need to find a charging station or go back to the shop in the middle of the day to recharge.

Instead of $20-25 a day in gas it would be an hour to go to the shop and charge up.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you use an electric vehicle you will just NEED to charge in the middle of your day, assuming a 150 mile range. You also wouldn't be able to get more than 80-90% of your fleet "all Electric" you would need a portion to remain gas for long trips.
> 
> Let's say I owned a taxi company, i'd have a bank of electric charging stations for the company to recharge at, more than likely at the shop itself.
> 
> ...


Steve
Sorry I was being sarcastic. I was being sarcastic for 2 reasons. The first is how can Uber pledge to be all electric when they don't own the cars (that 73 million that the pledge for the yes on 23 campaign could come in handy for them to purchase a fleet). The second if I read this right a charge is good for 223 miles. I put on about 350 per day on average, Today is closer to 450 (screw Lyft and their 30+ minute notification friends m SFO. It ended up being a ride to Sac and didn't notice it until the bags were in the truck, passenger was in the back seat, and I started the trip)


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> The closest EVs to having realistic range for ride share would be a Chevy Bolt or Hyundai Kona. And both really are too small to fit 4 people plus luggage. And both sticker for $40k. Now you can get a new Bolt for $10k off easily, so now your at $30k. We won't get that $7500 tax credit because we as ride share drivers don't have any taxable income left after deducting mileage, so that's out. So now you have a $30k car to burn up with ride share. EVs depreciate even worse that regular cars, so you could burn up a $30k Bolt in 3-4 years and be left with a $5k husk. Or, you can get a $15k compact sedan, drive it for 4 years, and have a $3-4k husk. Yeah, sign me up to burn an extra $15k in depreciation on my next car.


I'm driving Uber/Lyft in a 2017 Chevy Bolt ..has nearly as much room as my Lincoln MKZ . 









Bolt Seats 5 - Lincoln Seats 5

Lincoln Trunk Space (non hybrid ) 15.4 Hybrid I have 11.1 Cubic ft

*Bolt - 16.9 cubic ft*

Bolt Range 238 (I get 245-260 daily....GM went conservative on range) Minnesota Winter from other users looks like 180- Miles

Paid 18K ..also paid 18K for my Lincoln

Fuel costs .. .13 cents a kilowatt (home charging) 60 Kwh battery = $7.80

No engine-related costs anymore more ..no $40 oil changes every 6 weeks.

For My City, the Bolt is an excellent choice ... mostly in city runs (St CloudMetro Waite Park, Sauk Rapids) and a few times a week down to Minneapolis airport 70 Miles. If I get an MSP ride early in the day I don't need to recharge If it is later in the day then I need to recharge on the way home... Not a Big deal ... I take 20 minutes charge and grab a bite to eat.

In St Cloud, we have a free charger so if I am not stacked with rides I will charge while I wait for rides...not because I need to but because it's free .

The 202 Bolt range GM has added 20 more miles for a range of 269 Miles . Buying new of course makes no sense...but yeas 2017-2018 Bolt ..works realy well and can be had for less than 20k

I agree the Tesla, Bolt, Kona are the only realistic EV's to use for rideshare right now ...there is no way I would try to use a 2017 Leaf for example 124 mile range..nah, the 2020 Leaf with 224 Miles..yeah that works but it falls into the too expensive to buy new ..you need to wait 3 years for it to fall (usually coming off lease)in price to where it makes sense (like any car for Rideshare)

300 Mile range is the next upcoming "standard range" ...2023-24 EVS expect to that range at least..

So it won't be much of a big deal to have Uber pretty much all ev by 2030 .... we all will be buying 2020- 2027 Models in 2030 as used and off-lease .. for the cheapest sobs they will be able to in 2030 pick up a 2020 Bolt for 5K .. with 80-90-% range still available.

Also Chevy is bringing 22 new EV's to market by 2023 !! (reality means 2024-2026) including larger Chevy Bolt to Market ..a Cross Over

Of the new Bolt and Bolt crossover, GM states:



> _Chevrolet, Cadillac, GMC and Buick will all be launching new EVs starting this year. The next new Chevrolet EV will be a new version of the Bolt EV, launching in late 2020, followed by the 2022 Bolt EUV, launching Summer 2021. The Bolt EUV will be the first vehicle outside of the Cadillac brand to feature Super Cruise, the industry's first true hands-free driving technology for the highway, *which GM will expand to 22 vehicles by 2023, including 10 by next year.*_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Da Ub said:


> Steve
> Sorry I was being sarcastic. I was being sarcastic for 2 reasons. The first is how can Uber pledge to be all electric when they don't own the cars (that 73 million that the pledge for the yes on 23 campaign could come in handy for them to purchase a fleet). The second if I read this right a charge is good for 223 miles. I put on about 350 per day on average, Today is closer to 450 (screw Lyft and their 30+ minute notification friends m SFO. It ended up being a ride to Sac and didn't notice it until the bags were in the truck, passenger was in the back seat, and I started the trip)


Dang, i need to put in like 17 hours to hit 350 miles lol...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Battery tech isn't there yet. I don't see it getting better by 2030 either, nor do I see drivers being able to afford all electric vehicles, as well as maintaining them (with the amount of miles we put on them) with the rates LyUber pays. Seems like this would be another nail in their coffin.
> 
> Oh well, I hope to be out of this business soon, I applied to the USPS yesterday, please pray for me. Feel free to throw in an extra prayer that I win the Missouri Lotto soon.


The price is too high but the batteries are there multiple EV debuting at 500 mile range in next few years with the Tesla truck being at the forefront.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you use an electric vehicle you will just NEED to charge in the middle of your day, assuming a 150 mile range. You also wouldn't be able to get more than 80-90% of your fleet "all Electric" you would need a portion to remain gas for long trips.
> 
> Let's say I owned a taxi company, i'd have a bank of electric charging stations for the company to recharge at, more than likely at the shop itself.
> 
> ...


Ummm no ... 150 Range ...we're talking 2030 . My 2017 Bolt gets 238 miles ..I don't need to charge up during the day unless I am driving down to Minneapolis and charge on the way home ..but even then it's just 20 minutes

all the new EVs get at least 200 Miles Plus and 300 miles will quickly become the new standard

The Bolt for example 238 Miles on a 60 Killawatt battery ...with the spped in battery advancement in ten years they wil probably have doubled that to 574 Miles as the same costs.

The New Lucid Air gets 517 miles on a 113 Killawatt battery ...that's NOW ,today's technology ! in tens years 10 years they will have doubled that.

The Rivian PU gets 400 Miles to a charge TODAY not 10 years from now









I will seriously consider the Rivian PU in 3-4 years as they start coming off lease.. I'd pay 25k for one ...seats 5 and I can use it for all my "trucking" needs ...umm OK ..trips to Home depot ...but stil thats a damn nice looking PU 


























Rivian Tank Turns


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Real World driving Lyft in a Chevy Bolt..

This is pretty typical for me in my market










148 Miles... I am getting 4.2 miles per Kwh (remember Bolt is a 60 Kw battery) so 60 X 4.2 = 252 Miles IF I stay at 4.2Miles per kwh... If I am doing 80 on the interstate then my remaining range will be closer to 60 Miles + the 148 I drove = 208 for the day.

Just like gasoline the faster harder you drive the less range you get .. the better you drive the better your range ..

Today was all City with about 25 miles hwy.

That was 8 hour day ..7 1/2 driving ... I had another 3-4 hours worth of range left. So YES you can get an inexpensive EV today with the needed range without recharging as long as you stay in your city .. my metro is approx 15 x 15 miles =225 sq miles

If you live in Los Angeles or similar ..No doubt you would have to recharge once during the day .. 1/2 hour to top off .

If you Live in New York City ..not a problem drive all day no recharge

Interstate driving all day would be frustrating in any EV right now.. I'd want 350 Mile range min. You cant do 75 all day without recharging at least once.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Dang, i need to put in like 17 hours to hit 350 miles lol...


Yeah it varies from market to market on trips. That's part of the reason I don't think even if drivers become employees here in CA, they won't pull out. Too much cash on the table. It will make them be more efficient though with the drivers


----------



## kelpherspace (Sep 14, 2020)

EV car for only 10k... It looks like crap but it is still a EV car

https://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-carmaker-plans-to-bring-13000-and-20000-evs-stateside-2020-8


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

dauction said:


> I'm driving Uber/Lyft in a 2017 Chevy Bolt ..has nearly as much room as my Lincoln MKZ .
> View attachment 507439
> 
> 
> ...


Ok great. Both seat 5, but in reality the Bolt is narrower, meaning 3 don't really fit in the back. The Bolt is a few inches narrower inside than my Cruze, and people have to sit tight when there's 3 in the back. And yes, with the EV epic depreciation, you really have to buy used.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Ok great. Both seat 5, but in reality the Bolt is narrower, meaning 3 don't really fit in the back. The Bolt is a few inches narrower inside than my Cruze, and people have to sit tight when there's 3 in the back. And yes, with the EV epic depreciation, you really have to buy used.


The Chevy Bolt is roomier (and far more headroom) than your Cruze and Bolt has more cargo space



















Atom ..seriously go find the closest Bolt near you for sale and check it out ... you will be surprised. Seriously just to satisfy your own curiosity. I wanted the Tesla and took me a long time to consider a Bolt because I also assumed it would be too small.

For a hatchback, it's huge inside and the floorboard is flat so the person in the middle doesn't have to straddle the hump for the driveshaft ..because there is none!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

dauction said:


> The Chevy Bolt is roomier (and far more headroom) than your Cruze and Bolt has more cargo space
> 
> View attachment 507581
> 
> ...


I specifically was talking about the width of the car to carry 3 across in the rear seat, and the Bolt is narrower than my Cruze. I find my Cruze tight for 3 across in the rear seat. That's all I'm saying.


----------

